# 942 won't boot



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

After installing a new receiver and speakers, I was making some macro changes to my remote, which involved turning my 942 on and off a lot, when all the sudden it would not turn back on. I stopped getting a signal. When I do a soft boot (press and hold power button) the fan powers up and the green light comes on, but after about 30 seconds, it shuts off. I unplugged it for a few hours, no luck. Any ideas, or is it off to the repair shop?


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

I left the unit plugged in over night, turned it on using the front power button this morning and it was working again. Then I hit the DVR button to check my recordings, but while scrolling through them, the remote stopped working, I had to use the front panel to navigate. I ran a switch test and now the remote works again.

Anyway, not sure what happened (or what I did), but I'm happy it's back.

Can anyone suggest a quiet fan to install in the back of my cabinet?

Thanks


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Pick up a few PC fans and an inexpensive 12v power supply. Rat shack can fix you up. They also sell some 120v fans and you will need to splice a power cord onto them. Both work very well and do wonders for stability. I have 12v fans running on my 942's and have hardly any issues.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> Pick up a few PC fans and an inexpensive 12v power supply. Rat shack can fix you up. They also sell some 120v fans and you will need to splice a power cord onto them. Both work very well and do wonders for stability. I have 12v fans running on my 942's and have hardly any issues.


Thanks. I'm having carpet put down next week and will need to remove the electronics from my AV cabinet. I'll install a fan then.


----------

